

Why do we use interpreters instead of using compilers for everything? - ggonweb
https://www.quora.com/Why-do-we-use-interpreters-instead-of-using-compilers-for-everything-Is-platform-independence-the-main-reason?share=1

======
ggonweb
Compiled code would run faster, and would be good for the processor cache, why
do we still use a lot of interpreted programs at servers and in web world.

~~~
simonblack
Some things can't be compiled. Emulators for instance can be compiled for the
main guts of it, but the actual operation of emulation can only be
interpreted, because the emulator doesn't/can't know in advance what code it
could be called upon to be emulating.

